# Toro with Tecumseh AH600



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've got an old Toro with the Tecumseh AH600 engine that I have a question about. I decided to look it over good an do a compression test to see what it registered before getting too far into trying to bring it back to life. It read between 100 and 110 psi. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

That sounds right I pulled 100 or better on an older Sears with an 8hp tec.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a little to the low side, but not too low to function normally.


----------

